# Wind deflectors - Swift Sundance



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

I have done a search on this subject but can find nothing - so here goes....

My Swift Sundance has now lost both of the wind deflectors on the roof. One 'faired' in the main rooflight and the other the toilet rooflight. The first went last summer in Norfolk and the latter earlier this week. They both seemed to be plastic extrusions that were stuck onto the roof by some sort of glue. I guess that after almost 5 years it lost its adhesion.

I haven't noticed much difference but presume they were there for a reason.

I wonder if someone could tell me if they are worth replacing and if so, where I can get them from.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nauplia said:


> I have done a search on this subject but can find nothing - so here goes....
> 
> My Swift Sundance has now lost both of the wind deflectors on the roof. One 'faired' in the main rooflight and the other the toilet rooflight. The first went last summer in Norfolk and the latter earlier this week. They both seemed to be plastic extrusions that were stuck onto the roof by some sort of glue. I guess that after almost 5 years it lost its adhesion.
> 
> ...


They were fitted to minimise wind noise and resistance whilst travelling.

You can replace them with a F iamma equivalent vent spoiler ( £8 ) but check the size first. We maybe able to obtain the originals as a spare part.

Peter


----------

